# Locating cable



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Can anyone reccomend a sewer cable tracer without a sonde. Does that Navitrack brick with that round clamp work on a sewer cable?
I have a scout-just wondering.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I use the Navitrack Brick Transmitter. Typically if myself or the H/O is curious of the direction of the line while i'm snaking; I will just clamp it on to my snake cable.

Keep in mind you will need the Navitrack Brick AND the Inductive clamp accessory. Also, make sure to unplug your machine before you start.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Do you have one of the newer Ridgid Monitors? If so they have a ground lug on the unit that you can attach a transmitter to so you can trace the whole line.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks Standard! On my to do list. 

Ron, no fancy new equipment here. I still fix toilets and give senior discounts. I have a gen eye 3 b+w. 
Maybe one day I'll move out of the west side of Chicago. Then I can have nice things.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Do you have one of the newer Ridgid Monitors? If so they have a ground lug on the unit that you can attach a transmitter to so you can trace the whole line.



I need to know lots more about line tracing and locating.

Where's a good place to read up on it?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I use my NaviTrack and a transmitter but use the leads to do a direct connect to the cable. I never thought to use my inductive clamp but I'm sure that would work too. In the old days with the Goldak PB44, that's how we use to tell where the cast iron stopped and the clay or ABS started.

Mark


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

fixitright said:


> I need to know lots more about line tracing and locating.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's a good place to read up on it?




Honestly, go to Ridgid's website and read the manuals for the Navitrak and line transmitters. There's good info there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

We use one of he older ridgid locators in the school district. Clamping directly onto the cable has been a huge time saver for us.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> fixitright said:
> 
> 
> > I need to know lots more about line tracing and locating.
> ...


The manuals by Ridgid are very informative. Also check out ProtoTek's website. They make one of the best receivers I ever used. This page they have is very informative as well.

http://prototek.net/locating/


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

fixitright said:


> I need to know lots more about line tracing and locating.
> 
> Where's a good place to read up on it?


Back in the 1970's when my father purchased his first transmitter and locater, there was no internet and no one around to really teach him how to properly locate. So he had us hid the transmitter in the downstairs flat, and he would hunt it down with the locater upstairs. He learned to find the "null" then the "peak" as well as how to tune out interference.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a line locator also but I find it will jump over on a gas line or telephone cable or water line. I have not been able to completely trust it.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Navitrack 5W Transmitter- 




Inductive Clamp- 





Agreed with Roto-Rooter. I typically only use these as the last resort. 90% of the time I just locate the sonde in the camera and pull/push 20 ft and trace that way.


----------



## Calrooter (Feb 7, 2017)

Signal will jump due to grounding of the building and direct contact of pipes.
Example: tracing a water line looks easy, but if electrician ground into the water pipes, and then cable guy ground into water pipe in one side and gas line in another, and a water pipe is touching a cast iron pipe, then you have a real nightmare hehehehe
Best way is to trust the meter more than the graphic in the screen (Ridgid). Takes a lot of practice and common sense....


----------

